# Help With Finding Someone To Cut My Mum's Parrot's Claws and Beak.



## mark&deb (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know of anyone in the Saltash/Plymouth area that does house visits to trim claws and beaks on parrots? My mum has a Sun Parrakeet and until recently used to have a lady come to sort his claws and beak. Unfortunately the lady had a riding accident and is very poorly in hospital. She doesn't want to take him to the vets as the last time she did he came out with blood all over him and feathers missing!! Your help would be much appreciated
Cheers mark&deb


----------



## mark&deb (Feb 17, 2011)

Bump:2thumb:


----------



## cokacola (Jan 11, 2007)

Take him to a Vet with an interest/even qualification in bird medicine, especially for trimming his beak. It should be sanded down rather than clipped.


----------



## amanda.saunders (May 29, 2010)

*Claw & Beak Clipping*

I do this for a living, I have over 20 years experience with Parrots. How far away from me are you??


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

amanda.saunders said:


> I do this for a living, I have over 20 years experience with Parrots. How far away from me are you??


The OP says they are in Devon - so some considerable way as you're in Derbyshire!


----------



## amanda.saunders (May 29, 2010)

*Parrot clipping*

Yeah, OOP's :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Not too worry though


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Ask around and find a good bird vet in your area.
But if you call them out to you the bill will likely be much higher than you going to them.


----------

